# Suntour Zeron Crankset



## Brother_Dennis (Aug 28, 2019)

Hi everyone new to the forum, I have a question. Having just bought a nukeproof 275 scout 
Having reread reviews of the suntour zeron crankset hearing quite a few negative reviews has anyone got any experience with this and if it is that bad what are the options in changing it ?
Thanks


----------



## Jonilink (Jun 29, 2019)

I'll say this, for my use case the zerons can take a beating they are listed as budget so even if you completely destroy these you can replace then WITH the bottom bracket for less that $100 bucks. 

Mine have been quiet and reliable even after hitting rocks at my local bike trails.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonilink (Jun 29, 2019)

I have recently swapped mine out for a set of raceface Aeffect cranks and absolute black 30t oval chain ring. they take the same bottom bracket so I didn't swap that out. The reason I upgraded was suntour has a special direct drive locking mechanism for their chain ring and I wouldn't be (afaik) possible to upgrade to a oval chain ring also the Aeffect cranks are a bit lighter.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

What is supposedly the problem with them? They seem fine to me, I'd run them until they died.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

IIRC, I've read a couple complaints about keeping the chainring lockring attached.

But I'd bet it's the same sort of deal some folks have with Race Face CINCH cranks and it seems that proper torque is a part of that.

One annoying thing is that it seems that nobody except Suntour makes chainrings that fit their DM interface. Still, there options. An inexpensive one and a better quality ring that uses MRP's wave tech. So not terrible, just a minor annoyance.

I'd ride them, too. They're leaps and bounds better than cheap shifty cranks with pinned chainrings that you have to toss in the trash when the chainrings get worn.


----------



## Brother_Dennis (Aug 28, 2019)

Just hearsay on some forums and on suntour website, complaining about creaking and noisy cranks and a lot of negative comments
I’ve had suntour epicon cranks on an old Fuji Nevada and never had any problems
Having just bought the nukeproof I was just wondering if there were any widespread issues and possible options to upgrade 
Cheers


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Brother_Dennis said:


> Just hearsay on some forums and on suntour website, complaining about creaking and noisy cranks and a lot of negative comments
> I've had suntour epicon cranks on an old Fuji Nevada and never had any problems
> Having just bought the nukeproof I was just wondering if there were any widespread issues and possible options to upgrade
> Cheers


Everybody has problems with creaky cranks of every brand if they don't install them correctly, so you have to keep that in mind. It's also not common for skilled mechanics to buy Suntour's inexpensive cranks for their own bikes, so you're not going to be seeing comments from those folks. Plus, website comments almost always bias towards the negative (while people with positive experiences don't say anything).


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Yep. That ring def looks unique to Suntour. Suntour does make aluminum rings that fit. FWIW, I happily run steel chainrings with their ~65gm weight penalty. They're 1/3 the price and last way way longer than aluminum rings with a really smooth quiet feel compared to al rings which can start to get crunchy feeling by the second chain.

https://www.srsuntour.us/collections/cranks/products/zeron-1-x-ring?variant=8115989971038
https://www.srsuntour.us/products/aion-auron-1-x-ring?variant=8115990823006


----------



## Jonilink (Jun 29, 2019)

Lone Rager said:


> Yep. That ring def looks unique to Suntour. Suntour does make aluminum rings that fit. FWIW, I happily run steel chainrings with their ~65gm weight penalty. They're 1/3 the price and last way way longer than aluminum rings with a really smooth quiet feel compared to al rings which can start to get crunchy feeling by the second chain.
> 
> https://www.srsuntour.us/collections/cranks/products/zeron-1-x-ring?variant=8115989971038
> https://www.srsuntour.us/products/aion-auron-1-x-ring?variant=8115990823006


I was told the same thing by my LBS we had it off and it of course also takes a special tool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

Whatever the alleged problems, they don't appear to be a safety issue, so I'd ride em til they break, or until some real problem or issue requires replacement rather than replace them based on internet-reported problems that may or may not actually happen.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

TwiceHorn said:


> Whatever the alleged problems, they don't appear to be a safety issue, so I'd ride em til they break, or until some real problem or issue requires replacement rather than replace them based on internet-reported problems that may or may not actually happen.


Yep. They look like a fine way to put a direct mount 1x on a bike on a budget.


----------



## Desertride (Nov 1, 2012)

They are fine. Check the torque on chainring retainer after riding for a bit. The bottom bracket has a slightly annoying extra preload retainer that similar BB like GXP do not require, but it's also fine. It would not be my first choice for a budget build (unless I wanted a 152mm crank) , but no sense in replacing it if it came on your bike.


----------



## macman4 (Aug 30, 2019)

How do you get the crank arms off, is it a square crank with a normal puller?


----------

